# Weak Body



## Little Jane (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm just very discouraged, I guess. I've had trouble on and off with different physical things, but in December of 2011, my body really went downhill. I quite suddenly lost most of the use of my left wrist/fingers and had to stop riding for several months. Just last summer, I took a tumble off my mare and somewhat dislocated my ribs as well as bruising my lung. I've always been a little weak physically, but it's become progressively worse since 2011, and I'm just horribly discouraged. I was feeling a little under the weather on Thursday and Friday, then I worked my horse on Friday, and I thought I was going to fall to pieces! My back hurts, my elbow hurts, and I'm just plain weak. My mom's going to take me to the doctor soon, and hopefully that will bring some answers ... I'm only 17, I shouldn't have problems, right?!?!  Am I the only young person struggling with a weak body? Are there any things I can be doing to strengthen my back, and to prevent overwhelming my muscles when I ride/lunge?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I am so sorry you are struggling with this at such a young age. I can imagine that must be very discouraging. I will hope to hear what you can share with us from your doctor visit. Good luck.


----------



## Bagheera (Apr 23, 2013)

Have you talked to your doctor about swimming laps? I'm pretty weak through my core and have had several serious injuries over the years that have kept me from impact related exercises. Swimming has zero impact and is a full body workout. It could be a really good option for you.


----------



## Little Jane (Mar 7, 2013)

tinyliny: Thank you, I will be sure to update when we go (no appointment yet).

Bagheera: Thank you for your suggestion! I have participated in summer swim team before, though that usually resulted in unpleasant lung/throat burning (I have either vocal chord spasms or mild exercise-induced asthma which makes competitive swimming mildly aversive) and always left me with no energy for the rest of the day, but I have never tried swimming laps on my own time. I will definitely talk to the doctor about that: maybe not being pushed to go fast will relieve the trouble with my lungs/throat and not kill my energy level.


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

Talk to your doctor about it, and ask if a consult with a physical therapist would benefit you. 

I'm sorry you're going through all this.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

You may want to consider body building with a trainer who will teach you how to use the equipment correctly. The weight rooms have all kinds of equipment to help you build strength. The great thing is you will learn to challenge yourself to do one more repetition or lift a few more pounds. You do need to work out 3 to 4 days weekly with breaks in between to rest the muscles but not 3 days in a row. At first it feels like no progress then suddenly you can do more - it goes in plateaus.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

What is your diet like?


----------



## Little Jane (Mar 7, 2013)

Diet is mostly unprocessed foods. Breakfast is often toast (homemade bread or purchased from a small bakery here in town that uses all-natural ingredients) or an egg, or fresh fruit, or a hot cereal like oatmeal. Lunches can range from leftovers to soup to eggs to a Larabar or a Cliff bar, depending on how busy the day is and where we're going. I often have a snack around 4 consisting of toast or fruit. Supper is usually either a typical meat-and-potatoes-and-veggies or soup or Indian or any other such concoction my mom whips up. We do eat fast food, but maybe once a week at most, and then it's Taco Johns, Runza, or Wendy's. I get salads a lot, or burritos, etc. Try to stay away from greasy as it makes me sick. If we go out to eat other than that, it's Indian food or Thai, then maybe on occasion we go to Panera. I know I could be eating healthier . . . I do love a good dessert! And carbs are pretty darn tasty, too!

I will definitely talk to the doctor (still no appointment!) about what I can be doing to strengthen without losing the use of my left arm again. I have to be careful what I do because of these wimpy little tendons and nerves in my arms, and now I'm kinda paranoid because I don't want to lose months of riding and piano playing and typing again!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

It sounds like you aren't getting all fo your nutrients. Do you take vitamins at all?


----------



## Little Jane (Mar 7, 2013)

May I ask what you feel like I'm missing?

I have recently started taking vitamins, but haven't in the past.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I didn't hear of many vegetables in your diet. Lots of fruit (sugars, some calcium depending), lots of starch, and meat (protein) and some veggies along with dinner.

You need fibre, you need your magnesium, you need nutrients from veggies. Can you start drinking a veggie blend drink like v8 for starters? Think of salads with tomatoes, cucumbers, etc. for lunch or to go with dinner.
Toast or an egg for breakfast isn't enough. If you get your diet in order, then I'm sure that it will help with your energy and feeling weak.

Speak with your doctor and maybe talk with a nutritionist too if you want to look at what you're eating.


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

It sounds to me like you're not getting enough calories. 

An egg for breakfast is 70 calories, toast is 200 calories at most.

A soup serving is rarely more than 200 calories, lara bars are around 200, cliff bars the same or less.

Toast or fruit, again, no more than 200 calories so let's see... 

From what you've told us you're getting 470 - 600 calories before your dinner. Even if your dinners came out at 500 - 600 calories you're still at 970 - 1000 calories, under the daily MINIMUM of 1200 calories for someone who is actively trying to lose body fat.

Let's look at it this way, you have your 'BMR' which is the number of calories burned lying in bed all day doing nothing. For myself at 5'0 and 115 pounds my BMR is about 1400 calories a day, if I eat less than that I am physically starving my body. I'm a small person, at 17 years old and doing any kind of exercise / walking around I guarantee you your body needs at least 1500 - 2000 calories a day just to function without gaining / losing weight, just to maintain.

Speaking from experience here I bet if you were to start eating larger, balanced meals your problems would ease up a little. I was desperate to lose weight last year, eventually found myself eating 400 - 900 calories a day. I had no energy, bruised easily, my bones were weak, I had no strength, was exhausted after any physical exertion, couldn't ride my horse. Sound a bit familiar? If you're not eating MUCH more than you've described here you are starving your body of the calories it needs, and it will have even more drastic effects in the long run.

I really encourage you to see a doctor and a nutritionist, and sincerely hope there are no underlying issues. 

I would start including good nutrient rich foods in high quantities to get yourself back on track.


----------



## Little Jane (Mar 7, 2013)

Skyseternalangel: Thank you! I have been trying to eat more vegetables.

alexischristina: Oh, that makes complete sense!!! I think you've hit the nail upon its head! I was just thinking to myself how I go in such swings: I'll eat a decent amount for a week or two, but then I'll feel completely not hungry and eat about half my normal amount. Those low-swings (I was in one last week) often correspond with my cycle and ALWAYS leave me in huge low-energy slumps (not that I have a ton of energy when I'm not in a low-swing, but it is better). I'm going to try to consume more calories, and see if that helps. I do struggle with eating a lot at once (no eating disorder, just a small stomach that fills quickly) . . . is it okay to have several snacks in between "normal" meals? Meanwhile, going to get Mom to make that doctor appointment!


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

A lot of studies are actually showing that its better for you to eat 6-7 meals a day rather than 3-4, so that's definitely a good idea to get yourself eating more. Try looking up some higher calorie foods as well. For example the bread I eat is a lot higher in calories but full of nuts, seeds and sprouted grains so they are good calories, things like that. I would still see the doctor, because chances are you're low in some essential nutrients, and they will be able to tell you what to do and eat to get yourself balanced again.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Little Jane (Mar 7, 2013)

Thank you so much, alexischristina! I will definitely be seeing the doctor (college entrance requirements, etc) but until then will focus on eating more often and healthy, high-calorie foods. I'm going to start counting calories for the opposite reason that most do


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

proper nutrition is a must. Lots of fruits and veggies. My daughter loves cucumbers and eats them constantly. My son is a carrot freak. LOL I never harped on them to eat veggies when they were little. This is their own preferences. Salmon is a great meal. We eat salmon at least once a week. Almonds and walnuts are great snacks. Olive oil is great to cook with. Avocado's are terrific for your health. Add some of those to your diet and swim to build your core strength. Walking in water is great too. 

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Little Jane (Mar 7, 2013)

An update:

I'm doing much better! Warmer weather finally arrived, which means my body finally got rid of the winter colds I had accumulated and now I can be out walking and riding more often. I'm focusing on eating several times during the day, and making sure I'm getting lots of fruits and vegetables and protein. We're still looking for a place to do laps, but the good news is that next semester I'll start college, and the college has a nice pool I will be able to use. Also, I've been doing small things to build some back muscle, as that's the area where I am weakest.

I had a great ride on Grace yesterday, which was very encouraging. Even though I could feel the weakness in my body, nothing gave out on me, and I was able to physically be there for Grace where she needed me, supporting her with my body, and that was so wonderful!

Thank you everyone for the suggestions and support!


----------



## Chessie (Mar 13, 2012)

Be sure to check for a vitamin D deficiency. Sometimes you need a little sunshine, especially after a long winter. I get bad fatigue where my whole body feels weak, and it is usually a combination of unbalanced diet and lack of sun exposure.


----------



## Little Jane (Mar 7, 2013)

Though this thread is old, I thought I'd just update it rather than starting a new one.

We recently discovered that I have Celiac's disease! It's only been a few days since I completely cut out gluten from my diet, but I am feeling so much better. I am so relieved to have a reason for the weak body and a way to fix it.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

So glad you got an answer to your problems. It makes sense & there are diets to help you deal w/this. Good luck & hope you feel much better very soon.


----------



## Chessie (Mar 13, 2012)

Good luck with your new diet. I hope it makes you feel so much better.


----------



## Le007 (Jan 7, 2013)

One of the simplest and cheapest things you can do to build core strength (gently) is walk. I think a dr. visit is in order, sounds like you need to be checked out. Can I ask, why 'toast' is a snack? While it would be better than nothing, a snack should include a little protein. A glass of milk, yogurt, string cheese w/fruit or even a small handful of nuts. 
Take care of yourself, and be smarter than some of us (older) people were in our teens. The body you have now has to sustain you for a long time ; )


----------



## Little Jane (Mar 7, 2013)

I did have a doctors visit (forgot to mention that) and she confirmed that I have exercised-induced asthma as well. So, between using an inhaler when I exercise and staying on a gluten-free diet, I'm really improving quickly. And Grace is, too. She's making leaps and bounds of progress, and thankfully I'm now strong enough to carry and help her, and I'm getting stronger


----------

